# Wieviel Wasserverlust?



## Thorsten (11. Okt. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

mal auf der Gefahr hin, dass jetzt einige sagen "nicht schon wieder"... das hatten wir doch schonmal in einem anderen Forum...

*Wieviel Wasserverlust habt Ihr bei Euch am Teich... bei diesen Temparaturen in der Woche.?*

Bei mir sieht es so aus, dass ich momentan(eigendlich den ganzen Sommer über!)  ca. 2-2,5 cm Wasser in der Woche verliere.(Teichgöße bitte aus dem Profil entnehmen).

Im Sommer ist das ja noch Ok. aber bei diesen Temparaturen?
Ein Bachlauf etc. ist nicht in Betrieb... ehrlich gesagt kommt mir das mittlerweile ein bischen Spanisch vor 

Schlauchverbindungen-Anschlüsse-Folienfalten-Flansche habe ich alles schon überprüft.Da ich keine Ufermatte verwende scheidet das "Docht Prinzip" wohl auch aus.

Also: Dann macht mir *bitte* mal Mut und sagt, dass es bei Euch genauso aussieht ... und mein Verdacht mit einem Loch in der Folie somit ausscheidet. :cry:


----------



## Leon (11. Okt. 2004)

@Thorsten:

Hast Du am Filter den Überlauf direkt entwässert? Da ist mir schon mal ne Menge Wasser abhanden gekommen!

Oder Ablauf vom Filter; wenn der nicht richitg zu ist, ja dann .....  

geht natürlich nur, wenn Du keine Blindstopfen drauf hast

LG

Leon
.... der mit dem Filter kämpfte


----------



## Thorsten (11. Okt. 2004)

Hi Leon,

alles überprüft..wirklich alles!

Alles trocken und nichts undicht


----------



## StefanS (11. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

2 bis 2,5 cm pro Woche sind zwar recht viel, aber eher noch grenzwertig. Bei einem Docht sollten es eigentlich mehr sein. Ich würde einmal beobachten und versuchen, etwas zu finden.  Je nach Witterung kann der Wasserverlust im Herbst grösser sein als im Hochsommer - das wird Dir jeder Poolbauer bestätigen. Trockene Luft + Wind, das kann schon erheblich Wasser kosten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (11. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Dr. Thorsten,

ich kann mich da Stefan nur anschließen. Den Vaporisationsverlust nur auf die warmen Sommermonate zu beziehen ist ein Denkfehler. Das prozentual meiste Wasser geht bei geringer Luftfeuchte gepaart mit etwas Wind verloren. Diese Wettersituation trifft man bei uns aber eher in der kälteren Jahreszeit an. 

Aus eigenen Erfahrungen weiß ich zu berichten, dass der Wasserverlust im Jahresverlauf zwischen "fast überhaupt nichts" und "da muss irgendwo ein Loch sein" variiert. Wenn aber permanent und trotz wechselner  Wetterlage der Wasserverlust annähernd gleich hoch bleibt, würde ich eher in Richtung "Dochteffekt" oder Loch tendieren. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Berndt (12. Okt. 2004)

Ohne jetzt jemandem Angst zu machen:
Mein Teich wurde Anfang Juli gefüllt (ca 70.000 Liter).
Obwohl NIE Wasser nachgefüllt wurde, habe ich derzeit maximalen Wasserstand (bis Überlauf).
Natürlich gibt es bei mir erst wenig Pflanzen, aber mehr als 1 cm hat während des Sommers nie gefehlt.
Wahrscheinlich ist das Wetter bei Dir (Thorsten) seit Monaten besser als hier.

Grüße!
Berndt

PS: Allerdings liegt mein Teich (Hanglage) völlig windgeschützt und die Wasseroberfläche ist immer ruhig. Lebst Du in einer windigen Gegend? Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass eine bewegte Wasseroberfläche sehr schnell verdunstet.


----------



## Nestor (12. Okt. 2004)

Hi!

Also ich muss eigentlich auch nur im Sommer, wenns dauerhaft trocken und windig ist, nachfüllen. Im Moment der Teich voll bis zum Stehkragen und bis sich ein nennenswerter Verlust bemerkbar machen könnte ist's schon wieder voll. 2 -2,5 cm hab ich nicht in der Woche; geschätzt vielleicht 1- 1,5cm. Muss aber nix heissen, da es bei uns zur Zeit oft regnet.

Gruß Björn


----------



## StefanS (12. Okt. 2004)

Einfach mal beobachten, da spielt sich ja dramatisch nichts ab. Und Dochte sieht man früher oder später (Nasse bereiche auch bei trockenem Wetter).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (12. Okt. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Das beruhigt doch schon ein bischen...  

Werde am Wochenende nochmals *verschärft* auf die Suche gehn...
vieleicht finde ich ja doch noch was, ich halte Euch auf jedenfall auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Roland (12. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten und alle,

während der Wachstumsphase der Pflanzen hat bei mir kontinuierlich bis zu 5 cm Wasser pro Woche gefehlt. Jetzt nach der Wachstumsphase so vor 3 Wochen habe ich das letzte Mal nachgefüllt und es fehlt nur ca. 1 cm.
Ich glaubte auch an den Kapillareffekt, konnte trotz intensiven Kontrollen nichts entdecken und untermauert meine Theorie, wenn viele Pflanzen im Ufergraben, der nur 20 cm tief und 30 cm breit ist, während der Sommermonate viel Wasser braucht. Aber 2-2,5 cm sind nicht viel, lass es doch mal 5 - 10 cm abnehmen, bevor du nachlaufen lässt, vielleicht hörts ja auch bei 5 oder 7 cm auf, aber dann hättest du ein Leck, ich hoffs ja nicht für dich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Okt. 2004)

Hi Thorsten , 
Ich habe momentan auch keinen nennenswerten Wasserverlust zu verzeichnen .
Als unser Teich gerade neu war hatte ich am Tag 1 cm Wasserverlust .
Nach einer Woche jeden Tag an der gleichen Stelle messen( vorrausgesetzt es regnet nicht ) ob es bei 1 cm  bleibt sind wir auf der Suche nach dem Loch gegangen und pfündig geworden . ( Anfängerfehler    )
Beobachte nur ob es jeden Tag gleich viel Verlust ist . 
Wir haben dann das Wasser solange sacken lassen bis es von selbst aufgehört hat  und siehe da ...... ein Loch von ca.0,7 mm . :cry:


----------



## Berndt (12. Okt. 2004)

Hallo, Sabine!

Bitte schildere Deinen Anfängerfehler, damit es keine Nachahmer gibt.

Danke und liebe Grüße Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Okt. 2004)

Hi Berndt   

1 )Hatten vergessen rund um den Teich genug Platz zu lassen um den Teich Pflegen zu könnnen und jederzeit überall ran zu können .

2) Haben die Fische ( Kois auch ) schon nach 4 Wochen Einlaufzeit des Teiches eingesetzt  . ( Verkäufer darf man auch nicht alles glauben )

3) Den Pumpenschlauch hatten wir mit einer Schlauchschelle festgemacht damit der Schlauch nicht abspringt . 
Was uns auf den Fuß bestrafte , denn beim einlassen der Pumpe , bin ich mit einer scharfen Ecke an die Folie gekommen und habe uns ein Loch damit gehauen . 

4 ) Durch geschenkte Pflanzen ohne diese gründlich zu säubern haben wir uns die Karpfenlaus eingefangen ( was zum Glück noch glimpflich ablief )

5 ) Die Flachwasserzone falsch gebaut , zu lang sodas die Kois rausspringen können ( Hat 2 Kois das Leben gekostet  :cry: )

6 ) Und den allergrößten Fehler den wir gemacht haben , wir haben zu spät Dieses Forum entdeckt , wo wir klasse Hilfe bekommen hätten .  

Ich denke mal das ich alle mir bekannten Fehler aufgeführt habe . Sind bestimmt noch viele kleine Anfängerfehler die noch nicht entdeckt wurden .


 Mir bekannte Abhilfen zu diesen Fehlern 
ZU 1) Genug Laufzone um den Teich lassen 

ZU 2) Besser 3 bis 6 Monate den Teich vorlaufen lassen 

ZU 3) Lieber Kabelbinder benutzen , ist nicht scharfkantig und rostet nicht 

ZU 4) Gründlich nach __ Parasiten untersuchen ( besser weis ich es nicht )  

ZU 5) Große Steine ( Deko)am Rand , damit die Fische nicht raus können 

ZU 6)  Lieber einmal zuviel im Forum fragen als zuwenig , und schön die         Fachbeiträge lesen .

Tja ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen , aber glaube mir , diese Fehler mach ich nicht nochmal .

Hoffe wenn ich was falsches weitergegeben habe , das sich ein Mitglied       ( Profi ) hier noch einklinkt . Bin eben immernoch ein Änfänger


----------



## Thorsten (17. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Leute,

nach intensiven Suchen, habe ich es nun doch noch gefunden... 

Bei mir war am Überlauf vom Pflanzfilter zum Haupteich eine Dichtung/Dichtungsring defekt. :twisted:

Es war nicht ganz einfach das zu finden...da es  eh immo alles nass bzw. feucht ist.
Nachdem aber eine recht große Pfütze  neben den Pflanzfilter stand konnte man(n) es nicht mehr übersehen. 

Diese Dichtung ist ausgestauscht und nun läuft es hoffendlich ohne weitere zwischenfälle ab ... in den Herbst / Winter.


Ps. Bin richtig froh das es kein Loch in der Folie war...das könnt Ihr mir glauben !


----------



## Frank (18. Okt. 2004)

Hi Thorsten,

da würd ich mal sagen, Glück gehabt.    

MfG
Frank


----------



## StefanS (18. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

ein Docht, defekte Dichtung usw. fällt früher oder später auf. So gewaltig war der Wasserverlust ja nun nicht, sonst wärst Du schon schneller drauf gekommen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

Schaden suchen, beheben und alles wieder in Butter. Übrigens 2-3cm pro Woche an Wasserverlust ist doch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Bei mir entfleuchen im Sommer täglich 2-3cm Wasser, weil die Feuchtzonen/Moorbeet dann eine extreme Wasserverdunstung aufweisen uns schön Nachschub aus dem Teich ziehen. Jetzt wo das Pflanzenwachstum gegen Null geht und das Erdreich in den Feuchtzonen von oben dürchnässt wird hat der Teich wieder seinen Maximalstand. Den behält er bis zum Frühjahr das Wachstum und die Wärme wiederkommt.


----------



## StefanS (8. Nov. 2004)

Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte,

bist Du sicher ?? OK, ich beobachte jetzt bei meinem Mini-Moor (Testkübel) auch eine extrme Wasserdunstung - aber wie gross ist denn Dein Moorbeet im Verhältnis zum Teich ? Die Feuchtzonen (Ufergraben) hingegen tragen nicht wesentlich zu Wasservrdunstung bei, das kann ich nach jahrelanger Beobachtung und extrem heissen Sommern sicher feststellen. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

